# Riesen Problem - Partition kann nicht gelöscht werden.



## onkel_jonny (3. November 2003)

Hab hier nen riesen Problem mit einer Western Digital HDD.
Egal was ich für Programme benutze, bekomme ich diese Partition nicht gelöscht.
Habe schon fdisk, xfdisk, s0kill, partition magic und diverse andere probiert.
Ich bekomme keinerlei Fehlermeldungen wenn ich löschen will. Die Programme sagen alle Löschen durchgeführt und dann Neustart. Wenn ich dann wieder mit fdisk kontrolliere, ist wieder die alte Partition drauf. Auf Viren hab ich auch schon geprüft, aber alles OK. Selbst vom Bios aus ne Low-Lewel-Formatierung durchgefüht. Aber die partiotion ist immernoch da. 

Ich kann normale Dateien auf der Festplatte kopieren und löschen - kein Thema.
Auch Formatieren geht ohne Fehlermeldungen. 

- Weiß noch jemand was ich tun kann?
- Ist die Platte kaputt?
- Gibt es eine Art Lock-Einstellung für den Masterboot-Sektor oder Spur 0 ?


----------



## Vmax (5. Dezember 2003)

*mbrkill*

Hallo, 

hier eine todsichere Lösung, um die Festplatte zu löschen.

such mal nach * mbrkill *

gruss vmax


----------



## luckyluke (6. Dezember 2003)

Hi!
Hatte vor kurzem dasselbe Problem und kann den Masterboot Record Killer (mbrkill) auch nur empfehlen und hab auch zufällig gerade die downloadsite parat:
http://www.hoelscherweb.de/downloads_mbrkill.htm

Hoffe damit klappt´s
luke


----------



## Günter (6. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

geh mal auf
http://www.chip.de/forum.html?bwthreadid=507639
und lese mal nach.

Günter


----------



## Günter (6. Dezember 2003)

Korrektur,
Seite stimmt nicht mehr,

Chip.de
Forum
Partitionieren-Formatieren anklicken und dann wird dir geholfen.

Günter


----------



## Robert Steichele (7. Dezember 2003)

Hast du sowas wie eine PC-Wächter Karte drin?

Ansonsten hat sich bei mir "Delpart" sehr bewährt.


----------



## Mr. FISHMAN (9. Dezember 2003)

Wenn all das nicht hilft nutz mein *Lieblingstool*:

*dicken Vorschlaghammer*



  Grtz MrF


----------

